# DC Series Wound Motor removed from Towrite 200 Series Milk Float



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Good day to you. 

I am trying to find details regarding a DC series wound motor that was removed from a Towrite 200 Series Milk Float.

The motor has no ID plates and the only info I can find is from Towrite's web site.

And that just says "9KW @ 48Volt".

I am trying to find out things like, max voltage, max current, and max rpm.

The motor is aprox 250mm dia, and 370mm long, and 450mm long including the output shaft.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

The motor weight is aprox 58KG's.

Here are some pictures of the motor in question.


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm thinking Woodsmith found or has one of those motors ?? He might have more info for you. 

What are you needing exactly ??

If that motor is overvolted to 120V, it should be a decent motor for your conversion, as long as you don't spin it over 4000 RPM's ??


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

My one is different.
Mine is from a Morrisons milk float and is 96V, 12" (305mm) diameter and 22" long and weighs 114kg.


I'm not sure what yours will take, major is the best one for that I would think.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

After some more research it looks like this motor might be make by Elprom-EMS / Kostov-Motors.

I have not yet been able to pin point the model, but I have sent e-mails to both Elprom-EMS & Kostov-Motors asking them to identify if it is indeed one of there motors, and if so what the model / part number it is.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd worry less about its parentage and more about just using it to be honest. The bearings will be standard parts and the brushes should be sourceable by size.

It looks like the bolts that hold the CE cap, where the brushes are located, are in slotted holes. That would make it easy to advance the timimg for higher voltage should you need it.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Well it looks like it might be one of the following motors.

ET 7,5/4,5/23-02 <Click for datasheet.
or
ET 7,5/4,5/23-05 <Click for datasheet.

Rated Power: 7,5kW.
Rated Voltage: 45V.
Rated Current: 198A.
Rated Speed: 2300min.
Operation Mode: S2-60min.
Excitation: Series.
Protection: IP 21.
Insulation: F


----------



## electro37 (May 18, 2008)

Mad Professor said:


> Good day to you.
> 
> I am trying to find details regarding a DC series wound motor that was removed from a Towrite 200 Series Milk Float.
> 
> ...


Please make sure you "NEVER" run the motor without some load on it; as it will "speed-up" continouslly until it explodes!!!!!!!!!!!! 48Volts is already accepted as the future voltage of electric cars, and 9kw is OK for a smallish-compact, not very fast "run-about" suitable for doing your shopping etc.
My suggestion, is make yourself a "brake-pad" out of cowhide, with two wires hold a bowl carry weights and do your own testing. a 20lb. or kilo weight would be suffice, and slowly run your motor up to your "desired speed". Keep feeling the temp of the motor as you do so and if the speed does start to ease-off you know you are reaching your top-limit. Before doing any tests, open-up the commutator panel and attempt to clean the commutator. afterwards get a triangular smooth file and run it in in every mica-insulated slot on the commutator. This; not only helps the motor performance but; prevents any "sparking" and "flashover" causing damage. Last of all with a good airline at least 50psi blow-out the whole motor and commutator.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

I now have the Char Curve S48F03.


----------

